# Montana Story



## jamartinmg2 (Oct 7, 2004)

Who knows if this is true, but I like it anyway. 

True story in a Montana restaurant

This is a great story, I wish I was closer to Montana!

The radio station America FM was doing one of their "Is anyone listening" bits this morning. This first one was, "Ever have a celebrity pull up and say "Do you know who I am?' routine."

A woman called in and said that a few years back, while visiting her cattle rancher uncle in Billings, MT., they had occasion to go to dinner at a restaurant that does not take reservations. The wait was about 45 minutes. Lots of other rancher types and their spouses were already waiting. In comes Ted Turner and Jane Fonda. They want a table. The hostess says they'll have to wait about 45 minutes. Jane Fonda asks the hostess if she knows who she is. "Yes, but you'll still have to wait 45 minutes" Then Jane says, "Is the manager in?"

The manager comes out, "May I help you?" Do you know who I am?" ask both Jane and Ted. "Yes, but these folks have all been waiting already and I can't put you in ahead of them" Then Ted asks to speak to the owner.

The owner comes out. Jane again asks, "Do you know who I am?" The owner says, "Yes, I do. Do you know who I am? I am the owner of this restaurant and a Vietnam Veteran. Not only will you not get a table ahead of all of my friends and neighbors here, but you also will not be eating in my restaurant tonight or any other night. Good bye."

Only in America, what a great country!

To all who received this e-mail. This is a true story and the name of the steak house is :

Sir Scott's Oasis Steakhouse

204 W Main MANHATTAN, MT 59741 (406) 284-6929

If you ever get there, give this fella a sharp salute, buy a steak and tip the waitress!


----------



## adokken (Jan 28, 2003)

Sorry it is a typical internet hoax or urban legend . And it never happened. I am not a fan of Jane Fonda Or Ted Turner but also not a fan of internet hoaxes. At the last count there were five different resturants in that little town that had supposedly refused service to the two. It would be nice to think that all five were owned by Vietnam Veterans. :eyeroll:


----------



## adokken (Jan 28, 2003)

But I am going out there some in May and will stop in for a steak, Have heard some good reports about their steaks. :beer:


----------



## jamartinmg2 (Oct 7, 2004)

Yes, it sounded to good to be true. Whats the old saying? "If it sounds too good to be true, it probably is."

It is one of those stories where you wish you could be present when it happened. That would be wonderful to witness. I can just see Teddy and Jane standing there seething in my minds eye!!


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

It would be great if it were true, but for one thing the address for the Steakhouse is Manhattan, Montana. For one thing, If the lady was visiting her uncle in billings... they drove about three hours west to have supper!


----------



## racer66 (Oct 6, 2003)

Had to stay in Manhatten MT, one time.


----------



## jamartinmg2 (Oct 7, 2004)

dblkluk said:


> It would be great if it were true, but for one thing the address for the Steakhouse is Manhattan, Montana. For one thing, If the lady was visiting her uncle in billings... they drove about three hours west to have supper!


Hey! Thats nothin' for Montana, land of no speed limits! Maybe they have changed that now....... :lol:


----------

